# Quick Question for Any Dog Breeders



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

How accurately are you normally able to predict a bitch's due date? 

Reason for asking... we met a breeder at a game fair 5 weeks ago who said he had pups due in 3/4 weeks. Met him at his kennels 10 days later to see the bitch and sire - said due in 2-3 weeks. Have spoken to him today and he said " still a week to 10 days". 

Think I am being strung along. Not sure if it matters as far as timing goes but it is making me doubt the word of this breeder. Loved both the parents but would rather a breeder is up front with us.

Thanks for any info


----------



## BEEGEE (Aug 8, 2007)

You can accurately work out the due date, and from the figures you have quoted it's about right. From mating it's 61ish days gestation. The one thing i will mention though, is that if you have met this breeder at a game fair, that tells me that the puppies will be from working strain. If that is the case and you are looking to work the dog, no problem, but if you only want a pet then i would look at pet breeders. In my, and many peoples view it is rather cruel to keep a working dog cooped up in a house or MH, i'm not having a go but it's worth considering.
Bill


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

taz said:


> How accurately are you normally able to predict a bitch's due date?
> 
> Reason for asking... we met a breeder at a game fair 5 weeks ago who said he had pups due in 3/4 weeks. Met him at his kennels 10 days later to see the bitch and sire - said due in 2-3 weeks. Have spoken to him today and he said " still a week to 10 days".
> 
> ...


When a bitch goes into season she can ovulate anytime from the 1st to 28th day however the majority do so between 7 and 16 days.

She will be mated when the breeder expects her to be receptive to the dog. Based on that date or range of dates if more matings take place the breeder will know that the bitch will whelp in 9 weeks give or take a couple of days.

It is fairly accurate so I suggest you are being strung along for one reason or another.


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. My feeling was that I am being strung along - originally pups due 1-2 weeks ago, now due in 1-2 weeks time!! Will probably hang in there as the parents and their pedigree are ideal but just wish the breeder knew birth date. Think he may just be a bit scatty??

Thanks for advice and concern Bill but we have researched the breed (working cocker spaniel). We are not buying from a strong field trial line more shooting. We have a large garden, are pretty much retired and take our dogs everywhere - walking, cycling, skiing etc. Dog (and his future buddy) will have a very active life. I agree it would be impossible for both dog and owner if a working dog was house-bound most of the time.

regards
Sally


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

He could be scatty. he would have to be if he is up to 5 weeks out on a 9 week pregnancy. 8O 

Ensure that you see the pups at an early age feeding from the Mother. take photos for comparison and ensure that you are getting the the right pup from the right bitch when you pick the pup up.

It is a long standing trait of some country folk to act like the village idiot but to really be more cunning than a Fox. :wink: 

There is nothing wrong with still looking while you are waiting for this eventual litter.


----------



## stevian (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for advice and concern Bill but we have researched the breed (working cocker spaniel). We are not buying from a strong field trial line more shooting. We have a large garden, are pretty much retired and take our dogs everywhere - walking, cycling, skiing etc. Dog (and his future buddy) will have a very active life. I agree it would be impossible for both dog and owner if a working dog was house-bound most of the time.

regards
Sally[/quote]

We have 2 (working) cocker spaniels as pets for 9 years now and they are are lively as ever, was told that they would calm down in later life but not happened yet! they are brothers of the same litter and do everything (and i mean everything) in unison, we would not be without them and just love being in the motorhome with us, do need lots of exercise which they get in abundance.


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi Stevian

Thanks for the reassurance

We would love to get two but have been advised not to get littermates to avoid training problems and issues with bonding (some say they will bond more to each other than to us). Seems to be a lot of debate about pros and cons of littermates.

Can't wait to (finally!) get our pup and start introducing him to the motorhome - happy days

Sally

PS Our Springer Spaniel didn't really calm down til he was over 12 and his tail was wagging right to the end.


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

9 weeks from mating unless he is running them as a mixed sex pack and will have no idea of the mating date!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Do you realy want to promote and buy from a breeder like that :roll:


----------

